# Uomini e Donne Gay. Da settembre 2016 il trono omosex.



## admin (30 Marzo 2016)

Uomini e Donne, la trasmissione condotta da Maria De Filippi, in linea con le tendenze del momento, apre ai gay. Dal prossimo settembre 2016, i tronisti e le troniste saranno anche gay omosex. E sarà possibile corteggiare persone dello stesso sesso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2016)

Quindi lo chiameranno "uomini e uomini"?
Non cambia molto comunque, visto che almeno metà dei tronisti di adesso sono gay camuffati, a partire da Costantino.

Invece nella puntata "donne e donne" immagino che la De Filippi possa partecipare direttamente come tronista.


----------



## wildfrank (30 Marzo 2016)

E' indubitabilmente un upgrade dei costumi...


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2016)

Vabbè... ormai è un mondo aperto a tutto!


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2016)

già sono trash la versione "classica" e quella con gli anziani, chissà la versione LGBT 

cosa non si fa per gli ascolti e il politically correct.


----------



## juventino (31 Marzo 2016)

Passano gli anni e io ancora non riesco a spiegarmi come facciano certe persone a buttare tempo della loro vita a vedere questa monnezza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Marzo 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Passano gli anni e io ancora non riesco a spiegarmi come facciano certe persone a buttare tempo della loro vita a vedere questa monnezza.



Quelle due persone che conosco io che guardano sta spazzatura sono persone con un QI che non farebbe invidia ad un lombrico, quindi capisci bene che non è che impegnerebbero il tempo in qualcosa di utile..
Saranno tutti così e qualche vecchio che si addormenta in poltrona con la tv accesa sul rassicurante canale 5...


----------



## mr.wolf (31 Marzo 2016)

sono favorevole solo alla versione femminile


----------



## DannySa (31 Marzo 2016)

Arriveremo ad un punto in cui essere eterosessuali (quindi normali) sarà reato, magari qualcuno ci picchierà pure.


----------



## wildfrank (31 Marzo 2016)

Non oso pensare a cosa farebbe mio nonno, morto qualche anno fa, che quando vedeva spettacoli sconci prendeva a sputazzi il tv...e mia nonna a pulire


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> sono favorevole solo alla versione femminile



Stai certo che non ci sarà, la De Filippi sarebbe troppo coinvolta emotivamente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Arriveremo ad un punto in cui essere eterosessuali (quindi normali) sarà reato, magari qualcuno ci picchierà pure.



quello che ho sempre detto


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Aprile 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> sono favorevole solo alla versione femminile



ahahaha quoto


----------



## Gas (1 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Arriveremo ad un punto in cui essere eterosessuali (quindi normali) sarà reato, magari qualcuno ci picchierà pure.



Ha preso piede una forte tendenza per la quale (in modo inconsapevole) i diritti delle minoranze non sono alla pari di quelli degli altri, ma sono superiori. Di fatto si sta andando verso la discriminazione della maggioranza.
Succedono quindi dei paradossi, se affermi con fermezza di essere etero, vieni quasi guardato male, perchè implicitamente tu affermando ciò stai assumendo una posizione omofoba nella loro testa.


----------

